# Outgoing Voip call drops out after exactly 32 seconds



## Chris Vaz (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi,

I have connected a Voip ATA model LINKSYS 3102 to a Netgear wireless N Router Model WNR2000. I have a UNIDEN cordless phone connected to the ATA. It worked perfectly for a week but suddenly all outgoing calls began to drop after exactly 32 seconds.

I have rechecked the settings and can confirm that:

- ports 5060 - 5061 udp have been correctly forwarded on the router to the ATA IP address (192.168.1.2)

- RTP ports for 16384 – 16482 udp are forwarded as well.

I changed the codec from G729a (it worked correctly initially with this setting) to G711a and it became worse ie mobiles would not ring, land lines would ring but in all cases the calls still got disconnected after exactly 32 seconds.

So I have changed the codec back to G729A.

I reset all devices - model and router but this did not help.

Please help.
Chris


----------



## celoriodejaneir (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey,whats up???i own a wnr2000 and a ata,pap2t,and i had the same problem with the outgoing calls,well,i bet 1.000 us dollars that you are using the last firmware of wnr,thats the problem,for some how the last firmware just doesn t work with voip,so if you want to make it work make a downgrade to the second firmware and thats it.Don t forget to post the results!!


----------

